
Can you crowdsource a sales team? Yes. - prayag
http://www.zdnet.com/can-you-crowdsource-a-sales-team-yes-7000022745/
======
huhtenberg
It's the second time I read about LeadGenius on HN and I'm still not clear
what they do. A simple example would've gone a long way here.

"Here's this company, Abc, and we helped their sales process by
furnishing/prequalifying/cold-calling N leads, of which M has been closed as
sales". Something like this.

~~~
prayag
We do lead generation, lead qualification and email (and phone) outreach.

~~~
huhtenberg
Yes, I understand that.

Can you give an example of what this translated to for one of your clients?

~~~
prayag
Here are a couple of case studies on how this works for some of our clients.
[http://files.leadgeni.us/CaseStudyCaviar.pdf](http://files.leadgeni.us/CaseStudyCaviar.pdf)
and
[http://files.leadgeni.us/CaseStudyZenefits.pdf](http://files.leadgeni.us/CaseStudyZenefits.pdf)

------
lwhalen
Would this work for a band, by chance? I spend an inordinate amount of time
hunting down, calling, and following up with club owners, HR people (for
corporate gigs), and 'regular folks who just want live entertainment for a
party'. I would LOVE to be able to outsource this drudgery to someone else, so
long as they can get the same or better results than me doing it myself.

~~~
prayag
There is no reason this won't work for a band. Your use case is actually
pretty exactly what most startups use it for. If you fill this form out
someone will get in touch with you on Monday.
[https://fairtradework.wufoo.com/forms/thanks-for-
contacting-...](https://fairtradework.wufoo.com/forms/thanks-for-contacting-
leadgenius/)

~~~
lwhalen
Done. I'm always looking for ways of making drudgery less hateful :-)

------
MikeKusold
The biggest issue that I see with crowd sourcing your sales team is that you
lose control of interactions with your client. How can you ensure that your
temp sales team isn't making long term promises that you can't fulfill? They
don't care because they are already thinking about their next gig.

~~~
prayag
Leadgenius is not designed to replace your sales person. You can outsource
everything via leadgenius except the final deal making. We will get the client
on phone with you and after that it's your gig.

------
SethMurphy
How is this different from affiliate marketing? Does this involve offline
sales too? Is this just a sales rep jobs board or a hand holding affiliate
marketing site (at a flat fee)? The use of the word virtual is a bit confusing
here and I am not really sure what it means. Honestly in reading the article
all I saw were a bunch of buzzwords.

~~~
SethMurphy
OK, I think I understand what they do now. From the FAQ: "LeadGenius is a
service from MobileWorks" Then to the source
([https://www.mobileworks.com](https://www.mobileworks.com)): "We recruit
workers, run interviews, and ensure projects are done with the highest quality
– automatically."

So, basically Lead Genius is an inbound marketing channel for Mobile Works for
the sales customer segment.

~~~
kamakazizuru
yup that sounds about right. looks like they're allowing to you hire partial
FTEs for sales support.

